# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  High Line Phase 2 to Open!

## NYCFred

Video tour of Phase 2, up to 30th St 

Pretty cool. Opens this spring.

----------


## amyb

Neat!

----------


## JEK

Very cool! I walked section 1 a couple of years ago.

----------

